# Which to Choose



## Cyclefreak1122 (Dec 22, 2004)

i need some help im am trying to decide between three bikes which one should i get

2005 Trek Madone 5.2- $2149
2005 Trek 5000-$2029
2005 Trek 2300-$2099


----------



## blehargh (Mar 17, 2004)

which one did you enjoy the ride of most?

-don


----------



## Cyclefreak1122 (Dec 22, 2004)

Thats the thing i really dont know the Madone was the smoothest and stiffest but the 2300 absorbed feedback alot quicker and better


----------



## blehargh (Mar 17, 2004)

okay. that eliminates the 5000 ya? you rode the 5000 right? 

if you still can't decide. feel free to go back to the shop and ride them again. you should try to go for an extended ride on each of them - like 4 miles. don't stay in the parking lot. try to take one up a small hill. 

after that i think it'll be easy to tell which one you like better.

GL,
-don


----------



## Cyclefreak1122 (Dec 22, 2004)

i actually just got back from the bike shop and i decicded on a Madone SSL because if its lightness and the killer price-4199


----------



## blehargh (Mar 17, 2004)

Cool. Ride it well. tho i'm curious. are you sure it's an SSL? i don't think they've been shipped to stores yet. and the price tag is around 7k for one of those guys... 

GL,
-don


----------



## Cyclefreak1122 (Dec 22, 2004)

i know that they arent i strores yet and i know they cost around 7K but my family owns a bike shop in illinois thats how i got it and for that price. thanks for your help and if theres anything i can do let me know.


----------

